# Need a good breeder in Massachusetts!!!



## hnbruno (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, I live in Arlington, MA which is located just minutes outside Boston. I am looking for a great, reputable breeder. I was hoping you all would be able to lead me in the right direction. Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

You could check out Pine Springs Goldens in Wakefield, MA. Although, I think they require a raw diet, not sure if you're committed to doing that. Golden Bea Kennels in Sudbury, MA. You would have to research these breeders further for clearances and such. If you have any interest in heading north over the border, there are a few here in NH you could check out. To include Ray of Sunshine in Merrimack, NH, Water's Edge Kennel in Bow, NH, Granite Gold Golden's in North Sutton, NH. We also have a couple of breeders here on the forum, Shalva and Sunkissed Goldens, both are very reputable. Good luck.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Theresa Stremlau, Sunnyglen Golden Retrievers, is located in Arlington. I don't know if she has any litters planned, but she would be a good resource for recommendations.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is a link to the local Golden Retriever Club, Yankee GRC. Contact them for a list of breeders in your area.

Yankee Golden Retriver Club


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I am in Southern NH and expecting puppies in October. You can send me an email if you are interested.  

SunKissed Golden Retrievers


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey fellow Ma. Urey! I Sam in Cambridge and I hardly ever see another golden!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I second Theresa Stremlau who is in Arlington. She is very useful with info....


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Candyjanney said:


> Hey fellow Ma. Urey! I Sam in Cambridge and I hardly ever see another golden!


Do you ever go to the dog meetup around 6 in front of the library? I've gone a few times... would love to meet up and see if my dog will play with another golden (she's very shy).


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Another option is Beau Geste in Acton.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If you look into one of the aforementioned breeders, make sure all 4 clearances are there: OFA hips and elbows, cardiac clearance, and current eye clearnace.


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

are you willing to travel some? There is Cindy Jones in Killingworth CT, sorry don't know her kennel name but I'm sure she's listed in the phone book. She has beautiful goldens who are doing it all, conformation, obedience and agility.


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> If you look into one of the aforementioned breeders, make sure all 4 clearances are there: OFA hips and elbows, cardiac clearance, and current eye clearnace.


Beau Geste dogs have all of those clearances.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, since you brought the kennel name up, on the website for one of the current litters, the sire of one of the litters has only an OFA hip clearance listed n OFA. So if the dog in question has an elbow clearance from another source, it is not on k9 data either.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And I just looked at the change history on k9 data which is what I thought I remembered about this dog... That was what my comment was originally based on....


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

It is interesting that he went from a mild at 24 months to a good at 26 months.....to me that seems like maybe it was a completely different dog at 26 months, who knows...? But I wouldn't go there.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I will go there. I have seen similar things occur... And it is legitimate. I have heard that a bad rad will make a dog look dysplastic. Of course my boss was a stickler for correct positioning and I learned from him. Anyway, the original results were on OFA with both non passing hips and elbows, as I did see them.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Having written this, said breeder is probably one of the,most honest stud dog owners I have dealt with.... When I spoke to her she was very upfront and honest.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

but as I wrote that, I think if we are talking about the same dog, there still isn't an elbow clearance.. I appreciate honesty, but shouldn't all the clearances be there?


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

And his mother has elbow dysplasia, and a full sibling. With this health history, I don't see the ethics in breeding this dog.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Post #13 addressed the elbow issue. In England, it is acceptable to breed Grade I's. Now I know we are not in England and I personally would never breed a dog without all 4 clearances... however, it is said in the rottweiler breed if you got rid of the Grade I's you might erase 50% of the breeding population. And if someone is interested enough in this breeder's dogs, I'm guessing from the one time years ago that I spoke to her on the phone, that she will be honest.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

kdowningxc said:


> but as I wrote that, I think if we are talking about the same dog, there still isn't an elbow clearance.. I appreciate honesty, but shouldn't all the clearances be there?



In a perfect world yes. But we do not live in a perfect world. I would hope that with a dog without an elbow clearance it would be no higher than a Grade 1, the use of the dog would be VERY limited until it can be seen what the dog produces and the breeder REQUIRE that everyone who got a pup from the litter kept in contact and xrayed the get to see what was produced. This would of course be much easier with a boy as you could "collect" him and then wait to use him again down the road if all seemed okay. Much more difficult with a girl though.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Honesty is as important as improving the breed is. If breeding this dog will do so, than sure. I am just black and white about clearances. So maybe I seem closed minded on this issue. But when we first started; we were led astray by a breeder who sold us a breeding/hunting dog with a grade I, and it sort of has left a bad taste in my mouth. As I think even then we didn't completely understand what that meant, and eventually came to the conclusion we didn't have the resources to make sure that he wasn't passing on bad elbows, and thus he shouldn't be bred. But of course completely normal dogs pass on problems it isn't that simple. 

Sorry for throwing off this thread....Elbows can be so controversial...

I hope the OP gets a healthy puppy!


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Actually, since you brought the kennel name up, on the website for one of the current litters, the sire of one of the litters has only an OFA hip clearance listed n OFA. So if the dog in question has an elbow clearance from another source, it is not on k9 data either.


I stand corrected. The dog I have adopted from her had all four clearances, so I assumed she would have for all her dogs.


----------

